# Food costs: spreadsheet comparison



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I happened on this today and thought I'd share it here. It's a spreadsheet dated Feb. 2011 comparing dog foods and prices, using one sales source. Very handy. I'm sure the prices are no long strictly accurate, but for comparison's sake, this is useful. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmNw5KB82-n_dGtyOEpVVXhPQ2tfeU1FUGdEdjVnTkE&hl=en#gid=0


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It might not occur to anyone to buy dog food from Amazon, but I think they offer free shipping on many pet products. This might be a place to get dog foods that are not available in local stores.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Came back to add: I just downloaded the file as an excel document. Now I can sort by rating, price, brand, etc. Handy document.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Interesting spreadsheet for comparison's sake; although as you say the prices are outdated - unfortunately. Also, people need to keep in mind the varying caloric values among the brands. Although dog food A may cost a dollar less per pound than dog food B, you may have to feed a lot more of it to arrive at the same number of calories - cup per cup.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> Interesting spreadsheet for comparison's sake; although as you say the prices are outdated - unfortunately. Also, people need to keep in mind the varying caloric values among the brands. Although dog food A may cost a dollar less per pound than dog food B, you may have to feed a lot more of it to arrive at the same number of calories - cup per cup.


I think it's mostly useful if you're comparing foods in a category, such as puppy foods or grain free. I've been looking at foods lately. There are so many to choose from! At least once I've got a short list, I can compare the prices more easily...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't go by prices really.... many of the mid-range kibbles are within $5 of each other.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

omg...I've never thought about the calories a dog should have per day. How many calories should a 7 month old gr male have a day? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> omg...I've never thought about the calories a dog should have per day. How many calories should a 7 month old gr male have a day?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure... probably a lot, considering he's growing. You might pose this question in a new thread on the nutrition section or puppy section. I'm sure there are lots of people who could answer.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Will do although in his last vet visit, vet said he was really happy with how he's looking and his weight. We feed him four and a half cups a day in two feedings, he has tons of energy 24 hours a day -.-'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dubraska said:


> Will do although in his last vet visit, vet said he was really happy with how he's looking and his weight. We feed him four and a half cups a day in two feedings, he has tons of energy 24 hours a day -.-'
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you vet is happy with his weight, check how many calories you are feeding him now and you will have it. Keep in mind as he gets older you will need to adjust how much he eats every day. When he stops growing so much and stabilizes at an adult weight and size you will probably need to cut back how much he eats per day. Four and half cups a day is a lot even for a growing puppy.


----------

